# Augmented vs. Diminished



## Richannes Wrahms

Intervals, triads, extended sonorities from other planets, you name it.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I voted the same as dim7.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If you put "I am a fool" as an option, it's not hard to guess who will choose it...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neither. You don't fool with with Mother Nature.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Augmented. More is more!

Definitely!


----------



## Guest

Gotta say, RichieW honey, that the diatonic augmented triad that occurs on the mediant (III) of the minor scale strikes the ear as curious, to say the least. Root position resolutions seem most effective to I or VI. What say you?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

It has a leading tone that 'must' resolve to the tonic so the options are: 

I: with which already has two tones in common, making it the path of least resistance, resolving to a root.

VI: with one common tone, resolving to a third which makes it somewhat more satisfactory. Also the strongest root movement if you assume the augmented triad has a root.

IV: with no common tone, tritone cross relation of the leading tone with the subdominant!,resolving to a fifth, least satisfactory if permissible at all unless you are doing pseudo-medieval stuff.

Oddly enough the (diminished) VII in major can only strictly resolve to I or VI too, and the effect can be a sort of similar dramatic gesture.


----------



## clavichorder

Augmented is so useful without being utilitarian, like the diminished runs the danger of.


----------



## Dim7

The augmented scale is underrated.


----------



## hpowders

Last night at the local bar, I took a poll and augmented came out ahead, especially as sung by Willie Nelson.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Using both at the same time you can get quite an attractive half-dimisnehed with a major 9th.....d-f-Ab-c-e


----------



## isorhythm

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Using both at the same time you can get quite an attractive half-dimisnehed with a major 9th.....d-f-Ab-c-e


This is the chord I was thinking of as well...Wikipedia says this is called a half-diminished ninth chord, but I'm not sure I trust that.


----------



## Mahlerian

isorhythm said:


> This is the chord I was thinking of as well...Wikipedia says this is called a half-diminished ninth chord, but I'm not sure I trust that.


Oh, I was thinking of building a diminished and augmented triad on the same root, ie D-F#-A#-F-Ab-D. It would be enharmonic to a Bb7 with an added minor sixth, or alternatively conceived as a derivation from a major minor thirds chord: D-F#-A-F.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Finding all sorts of lovely harmonic things today - the mu chord, pentatonic Phrygian and now this.


----------



## Dim7

I keep reading the title as "Augmented vs. Demented".


----------



## Dr Johnson

I'd like to hear a demented chord/scale.


----------

